# Medir corriente alterna con PIC (ADC)



## alejandro_oo (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola,

Ahora estoy tratando de medir un voltaje alterno (128v) con un PIC a través del querido convertidor analógico digital que posee el mismo, en teoría (por que aun no lo he probado) hay que convertir primero de CA a CD, esto lo lograría con un simple puente rectificador, luego debo dividir el voltaje, ya directo, para entrar en el rango de los 2.5 v, he pensado en aplicar un capacitor de 10 uf y 16v para estabilizar la salida (ya dividida), total prepare este pequeño diagrama (imagen de abajo) con el fin de que me opinen si voy bien o me regreso. Así mismo me gustarían sus comentarios y observaciones acerca de esto, ya que es la primera vez que mido un voltaje alterno con PIC.

Saludos,


----------



## El nombre (Ene 13, 2007)

Recuerda que cuando uses alterna tienes que multiplicar la tensión por la reiz cuadrada de dos ( 1,41) y te dará la tensión de pico. Cuando rectifiques, filtra (ojo a la tensión del condensador) y luego realiza un divisor de tensión.
Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola El_nombre (que nick el tuyo  ),

Ya he efectuado las primeras pruebas, lo primero que hice fue aplicar el filtro justo después de rectificar con el puente (470 uf 400v), lo medí con el multimetro (no con el PIC sino con un tester) y me indica alrededor de 270v y sigue subiendo aunque no lo deje por mucho tiempo, y pues no se si eso sea normal, estoy seguro que en AC tengo mas o menos 130 v. No me anime a conectarlo al ADC del PIC hasta no saber si es normal, según el calculo que me indicas el pico debería ser de alrededor de 156 v y no de 270v que es lo que me da a mi ¿Por qué sucede eso?.

Después lo que hice fue quitar ese filtro y puse uno de 470uf a 16v justamente como en el diagrama que puse arriba (en vez del de 100uf). Al dividir el voltaje obtuve cerca de 2.3 v, que es muy parecido a lo que busco. Lo conecte al AD del PIC y me da en el LCD una lectura de 123v, no son los 130v que realmente tengo a la entrada pero cerca.

Así que no se donde conviene más el condensador de filtro: ¿justo después de rectificar? O ¿Después de dividir?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 13, 2007)

Tendrias alrededor de 180V pero... 
Todos los mantajes funcionan, tan sólo son puntos de vista y formas de realizar circuitos.
Para corregir el error puedes usar una R ajustable.
Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola de nuevo,

Perdón por tardar, ya puse la resistencia variable, y efectivamente se logra el ajuste. Voy a seguir probando con el PIC a ver como me va y luego comento.

Saludos y gracias por el empujón.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 15, 2007)

Solución por Daniel: Yo haria lo siguiente... colocaria una resistencia de carga alta(para evitar altos consumos) en serie con un diodo, con eso solo  la resisstencia caeria el ciclo positivo de la onda. Después de eso, realizo un atenuador do voltaje con un opamp( para reducir y proteger el pic) y por ultimo uso el adc.. no se si soy claro..


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 16, 2007)

Bueno, más o menos te capto la idea, no se si sea mucha molestia, pero podrías publicar un pequeño diagrama sobre eso por favor ¿?

Saludos,


----------



## Turkito (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola! acá les coloco un diagrama, el cual utilice para hacer mediciones de voltaje a través del ADC del pic...Si lo que kieres es tomar la medición, o las variaciones que pueda experimentar la red, puedes conectar la fuente de 110V directamente a un arreglo de resistencias, de modo que te quede una relación que puedas manejar facilmente para tus calculos en el pic!, es decir puedes usar un arreglo de resistencias de modo que dividas la tensión entre 100, así te quedaría 110V/100=1.1V los cuales facilmente podrias introducir al PIC( y a través del software multiplicas por 100 para compensarlo). Ahora una vez tengas tu voltaje dividido( funcionaria como entrada) lo introduces al circuito que les muestro, el cual rectifica la señal y la filtra!......

Saludos!! espero hayan entendido


----------



## Turkito (Ene 17, 2007)

Acá les mando el diagrama otra vez! puesto que la imagen no se ve correctamente en el anterior,...

saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola Turkito, gracias por tu diagrama, me pregunto si se puede utilizar el uA741, o que operacional es mejor para esto???, tu que ya lo trabajaste.

Saludos,


----------



## Turkito (Ene 18, 2007)

yo particularmente utilice! el LM324 y el LF347, pero si tienes el 741, dale play con ese, debe funcionar igual....La ventaja de este circuito es que es un rectificador de precisión y puedes rectificar incluso señales de mV, debido a que no se producen las caidas de tensión en los diodos, que si sucederían con un rectificador normal( como el de puente)....


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 19, 2007)

Muchas gracias Turkito, ¡esta perfecto!  , ya lo monte y me resulta mas estable que con la rectificación filtración usual, y tal como dices no hay caídas, cosa que si me pasaba y debido a eso tenia que reajustar las operaciones para lograr la salida final AC correcta. Y ahora me quedo mucho mejor.

Saludos,


----------



## Turkito (Ene 20, 2007)

Me alegra haberle ayudado alejandro..SALUDOS


----------



## Angel Rosas Oropeza (Ago 20, 2007)

[Que tal, oye estoy en el mismo aputo que tu, intento medir el voltaje de la linea de 110Vca con un microcontrolador, veo que has avanzado mucho en esto y quisiera saber si me puedes apoyar con mas información, de como hacer el acoplamiento de 110V de entrada a lo que necesita la entrada analogica del micro.


Gracias


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola Ángel. Bueno como debes saber el tope (100%) de la entrada análoga del micro se fija dependiendo tu voltaje de referencia, por ejemplo 5 VCD. Partiendo de aquí, cada quien puede decidir la escala máxima que podrá medir.

Lo más recomendable creo yo, es que tú escala este preparada para medir hasta el doble (220 VCA apox.) de ese modo no estarás limitado en ningún modo si tu voltaje llega a subir un poco, claro nunca llegara a los 220 VCA pero en mi caso la línea me da hasta 128 VCA.

220 VCA deben representar como maximo 5 VCD en la entrada de tu micro, entonces siguiendo esto mismo, tus 110 VCA deben darte 2.5 VCD una relacion muy buena para mi gusto.

Ahora, para adecuar el valor de corriente alterna a tu entrada analógica tienes necesariamente que aplicar algo que te permita reducir ese valor de entrada, digamos un divisor resistivo, me parece lo más adecuado para estos casos. La colocación de este divisor variara según el método que uses para rectificar la señal.

Si usas un simple puente de diodos para rectificar (si no necesitas mucha exactitud) iría de la siguiente forma:

Rectificadores -> Divisor resistivo -> estabilización y limitación -> ANX

Este método sin duda funciona. Es muy económico y compacto, además de simple. 

Ahora si usas un rectificador de precisión con operacionales, como el que propone Turkito, iría así:

Divisor resistivo -> Rectificador de precisión -> estabilización y limitación -> ANX

Este método es mucho mas preciso, pues no se tiene la caída de tensión que provocan los diodos solos. Pero desde luego representa una circuiteria un poquito mas elaborada. Igualmente funciona bien.

Tienes que tomar en cuenta que al convertir de alterna a directa vas a tener un voltaje pico, para lo cual necesitas recalibrar tú divisor a fin de que arroje una relación adecuada.

Tu pregunta va solamente sobre como hacer el acoplamiento, por ello me imagino que ya sabrás que hacer con el valor que te arroja la conversión AD. Si no, pues me dices ¿?.

Al principio de este tema, deje una imagen muy simple, así que puedes comenzar con algo, también turkito puso el circuito del rectificador de precisión, con eso te puedes dar una mejor idea.

Puede que haya otras formas, no lo dudo, pero estas dos son las que tengo probadas para medir la corriente alterna con un micro.

Saludos,


----------



## felo.ro (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola,  lei todo lo publicado, pero aun me queda la duda de que hacer con el valor resultante de la conversion AD, necesito realizar un medidor de corriente para poder medir los consumos standby, gracias saludos


----------



## macraig (Mar 25, 2008)

Creo q el limite del doble en la tension ( para 110 -> 220 para tope de escala) es algo excesivo y desperdicias recursos innecesariamente... Es como tener el convensor de 10 bits y hacerlo funcionar como si fuera de 9 bits... y ademas con el ruido afectando el lsb, se reduce aun mas la resolucion... Creo q por ahi un 150 seria mas q suficiente...

Para voltajes de 100 voltios creo q el rectificador d presicion es innecesario. En efecto, al resultado de la conversion le sumas 0,6V q es lo q cae en los diodos y asunto resuelto... 

Y no necesitas recalibrar nada, puedes hacer el ajuste en SOFTWARE  en el micro.

Salu2


----------



## NAVATRON (Feb 26, 2009)

Como puedo , medir corriente ac  ,en un rango nomenor de de 0 a no menor de 50 amp_?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

Colocando resistencias tipo Shunt o sensores de corriente de algun tipo (transformador o basado en sensor de efecto hall)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-shunt-12434/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/medidor-corriente-dc-11531/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/vatimetro.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-intensidad-ca-microcontrolador-14213/


----------



## NAVATRON (Mar 1, 2009)

gracias chiko ,pero cual sera la obcion mas presisa  la q pueda lograr q la medida de la potencia balla de la mano con la del medidor_?


----------



## rele (Mar 1, 2009)

Me interesa tu proyecto,pero  el montage con fitros solo vale si la forma de onda es constante tanto en la tension como en la INTENSIDAD ,cosa que no ocurre.
Solo se puede hacer bien con lecturas muy rapidas de la tension que se suman en un registro a lo largo del tiempo de cada ciclo,con esto tendras un valor efectivo real (r.m.s).
Si la medida no es de mucha precision podras utilizar el metodo de filtro para la tension pues es bastante constante en su forma(salvo que tengas fuertes cargas no resistivas que la deformen por caida de tension,utilices generadores u otras causas),pero la intensidad sera generalmente deforme por naturaleza.
Espero que mi opinion te ayude a centrarte en el problema y logres tu objetivo, Animo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 1, 2009)

NAVATRON dijo:
			
		

> gracias chiko ,pero cual sera la obcion mas presisa  la q pueda lograr q la medida de la potencia balla de la mano con la del medidor_?



Para precision recomiendo las resistencias tipo Shunt en la medicion de corriente, para la medicion de voltaje podria ser un puente de resistencias normal con algun acoplador optico lineal para evitar cortocircuitos


----------



## fdjpt29 (Mar 17, 2009)

disculpa, los opamps que utilizaste los alimentas con +12 y -12 o solamente con +5v y tierra?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

si es corriente alterna que varia en positivo y negativo la alimentacion de los opamps tiene que ser con fuente simetrica, si es corriente alterna "montada" en una componente de DC y por lo tanto solo varia entre 0V y 5V entonces puedes usar ambos metodos....


----------



## fdjpt29 (Mar 19, 2009)

gracias!
estoy diseñando un sistema de medicion pero en el cual es evitar las fuentes negativas, 
aqui anexo el tipo de circuito que estoy utilizando, pero no me estan dando valores reales la medicion, la salida del divisor de voltaje va directamente al ADC del micro?
Alguna otra opcion que tenga yo para poder realizar mi sistema de medicion?


----------



## jose_miranda (May 18, 2009)

Hola quetal soy nuevo en el foro pero bastante antiguo en la electronica, pues trabajo en en un  equipo para medir la corriente alterna; porque el de voltaje ya lo hize y me funciono a la perfeccion, alguien podria ayudarme


----------



## macraig (May 19, 2009)

fdjpt29 dijo:
			
		

> gracias!
> estoy diseñando un sistema de medicion pero en el cual es evitar las fuentes negativas,
> aqui anexo el tipo de circuito que estoy utilizando, pero no me estan dando valores reales la medicion, la salida del divisor de voltaje va directamente al ADC del micro?
> Alguna otra opcion que tenga yo para poder realizar mi sistema de medicion?



No te va a dar valores reales, por que usas un rectificador de media onda.
Debes tomar esto en cuenta... Puedes corregir el valor con el micro.

Salu2.


----------



## antoniof (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola a todos. 

Me encuentro el siguiente problema. Tengo implementado un circuito para medir tension alterna con el dspic30f3012. Cuando me dispongo a medir DC, no hay ningún problema, pues la tension que mide el pic se corresponde con la que introduzco. 

Pero cuando quiero medir DCA, tengo el siguiente problema:

  - Soy capaz de medir e identificar la onda senoidal (lo he comprobado almacenando los valores en la memoria EEPROM, los he transformado a valores decimales ya que estan en hexadecimal y los he dibujado) todo esto directamente desde MATLAB. 

   - Pero la tensión que mide no es la correcta. Siempre me mide valores superiores. Por ejemplo, si le introduzco 1.5VAC, el pic me detecta el pico de la onda senoidal en  3.3V. 

¿¿Alguien sabe por que ocurre esto??
¿¿Puede ser que el pic no sea capaz de medir la tensión cambiante??


 Espero que puedan ayudarme.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

i si la retificas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

antoniof dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me encuentro el siguiente problema. Tengo implementado un circuito para medir tension alterna con el dspic30f3012. .....


¿ Como estas adaptando la tensión alterna a la entrada del PIC ?


----------



## antoniof (Dic 16, 2009)

Pues la tensión se la estoy introduciendo a partir de un transformador variable, conectado directamente a 220VAC, y a la salida del transformador obtengo tensiones entre 0 y 5 VAC, que son las que le estoy introduciendo.

Esta tensión la he conectado de dos modos distintos: directamente y a través de un amplificador operacional (en modo seguidor) para así aislar ambas partes. En ambos casos me ocurre lo mismo: el pic mide más tensión de la que le estoy introduciendo. Vamos, que la mido con el polímetro y se lo que le estoy conectando...jeje y el pic interpreta valores mayores..

Esto es algo temporal, pues el objetivo final es introducir un puente de resistencias para adaptar dicha tensión al pic. Pongo el enlace que encontré, en el cual se explica cómo realizar y calcular dicho puente de resistencias. 

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=1
_________________________
No puedo rectificar la tensión porque ese no es mi objetivo. Quiero analizar la onda senoidal a través del pic. Por tanto, tengo que ir leyendo los valores de la onda. Como dije anteriormente, soy capaz de captarla, y veo la onda senoidal (bueno, semiondas positivas, ya que la parte de la onda con tensión negativa, el pic lee 0V), pero los valores de tensión no se corresponden. En cambio, cuando introduzco tensión continua, el pic lo hace de p.m. jeje. 
__________________
Saludos..Sigo intentando resolver el problema... gracias.

¿Podrá ser problema de software?
¿Es posible que el pic no sea capaz de leer valores que están en "movimiento"?

Problema solucionado!! 

 Era un problema bastante tonto. Al final la mayoria de las cosas son así...jeje

El pic tiene las patillas de Avdd y Avss para indicarle los límites de tensión. Pues cuando comencé con las pruebas de alterna, le puse un 7805, para dar una tensión más estable. Para contínua, no fué así.

Pues resulta que el 7805 no estaba funcionando correctamente, y la tensión que tenía en AVdd-Avss era de 4V. Claro, así el pic me daba valores en hexadecimal con fondo de escala de 4V, y yo los interpretaba como 5V. 


Bueno, pues gracias a todos los que os habéis interesado en el tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## ArvizuPIC (Abr 9, 2013)

alejandro_oo dijo:


> Hola Ángel. Bueno como debes saber el tope (100%) de la entrada análoga del micro se fija dependiendo tu voltaje de referencia, por ejemplo 5 VCD. Partiendo de aquí, cada quien puede decidir la escala máxima que podrá medir.
> 
> Lo más recomendable creo yo, es que tú escala este preparada para medir hasta el doble (220 VCA apox.) de ese modo no estarás limitado en ningún modo si tu voltaje llega a subir un poco, claro nunca llegara a los 220 VCA pero en mi caso la línea me da hasta 128 VCA.
> 
> ...



Con respecto a la forma en como se filtraría la señal con un rectificador de precisión me surgió una duda, que significa esa etapa de estabilización y limitación, esa es la duda que me surgió al querer empezar a trabajar con el circuito


----------

